# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  "آموزش"، "مترجمی" و یا "ادبیات"؟؟؟

## AlirezaAsghari

سلام دوستان

این تاپیک مخصوص داوطلبانیه که مثل من هدفشون کنکور منحصرا زبانه!
لطفا بگید هدفتون از بین این سه شاخه کدومه و انگیزتون رو از انتخاب هر کدوم بنویسید.

من خودم آموزش، چون از بچگی علاقه وصف ناپذیری به زبان و آموزشش داشتم...

----------


## m.m.m.m

واسه من که همش خوبه
فقط دانشگاش دولتی باشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Saeed79

تاپیک قدیمیه آپ میکنم ولی خواستم بگم اگه هدفتون کنکور زبانه اصلا سراغ ادبیات نرید اصلا کار نیست واسش (مارم ادبیاته)
واسه مترجمی و آموزش به مراتب وضعیت بهتره

----------

